# [ANZEIGE] Cyberpunk 2077: Hier gibt es Day 1 Edition, Steelbook und Collector's Edition + Spar-Bundles



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cyberpunk 2077: Hier gibt es Day 1 Edition, Steelbook und Collector's Edition + Spar-Bundles*

						Cyberpunk 2077 bekam mit der Gold-Meldung auch eine limitierte Day 1 Edition für PC, PS4/PS5 und Xbox One/Series S/X, die zahlreiche digitale sowie physische Inhalt bietet. Zudem bündeln Händler die Cyberpunk 2077 Day 1 Edtion mit einem Steelbook und auch die limitierte Cyberpunk 2077 Collector's Edition wird noch angeboten. Wo es was gibt, zeigen wir hier!

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cyberpunk 2077: Hier gibt es Day 1 Edition, Steelbook und Collector's Edition + Spar-Bundles*


----------



## Lichterflug (6. Oktober 2020)

Bei Amazon kostet die PC-Fassung der Day 1 Edition 58,19 Euro und die Konsolen-Versionen jeweils 67,87 Euro - die PS4-Fassung bietet übrigens ein *kostenloses Upgrade auf die PS5-Version*

Der Artikel liest sich durch das herausstellen so, als ob dies ausschließlich für die Playstation-Variante gilt.
Dem ist aber mitnichten so, sondern dies gilt auch für die Xbox. Dazu gab es *hier bei euch *bereits einen Artikel.


----------



## AndyS (6. Oktober 2020)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Bei Amazon kostet die PC-Fassung der Day 1 Edition 58,19 Euro und die Konsolen-Versionen jeweils 67,87 Euro - die PS4-Fassung bietet übrigens ein *kostenloses Upgrade auf die PS5-Version*
> 
> Der Artikel liest sich durch das herausstellen so, als ob dies ausschließlich für die Playstation-Variante gilt.
> Dem ist aber mitnichten so, sondern dies gilt auch für die Xbox. Dazu gab es *hier bei euch *bereits einen Artikel.



Danke für den Hinweis, hab ich geändert.


----------

